
New MacBook Pros Max Out at 16GB RAM Due to Battery Life Concerns - tetraodonpuffer
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/10/28/new-macbook-pros-no-32gb-ram-battery-life/
======
otterley
Technically speaking, it's a CPU-imposed limitation when used with LPDDR3
modules. See
[http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/7th-g...](http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/7th-
gen-core-family-mobile-u-y-processor-lines-datasheet-vol-1.html) (See section
2.1.1.3, "LPDDR3 supported memory devices")

~~~
yuhong
I wonder when Intel will support LPDDR4.

~~~
officialchicken
For more than 6 months now... My skull canyon NUC system supports 32g SODIMM
DDR4-2133+ @ 1.2v.

~~~
yuhong
DDR4 is not LPDDR4.

------
bcheung
Maybe if they optimized for features instead of making it smaller. This is the
Pro not the air. People who care about size are going to get the Air. People
who get the Pro want Pro features and don't care as much about size and
weight.

~~~
gumby
As someone who lugged 17" lunch trays around for years, I beg to disagree.

I don't know about Apple's market research so have no idea why they think this
particular configuration will appeal to the fat part of the pro-buyer bell
curve.

I think you are 100% correct for photographers and music(ians/ engineers et
al) in that they have big heavy cases of stuff anyway so the weight difference
is in the noise.

But as a software developer I decided weight is paramount for me. Disclaimer:
my development these days is mostly in the command line, with code running on
remote machines, so even speed of compilation isn't as big a deal as it used
to be. I had the 17" machines mainly for number of pixels on the screen and
secondarily for disk space.

~~~
melq
If weight really is the most important aspect of a laptop may I ask why you
are even bothering with an MBP? Seems kind of silly.

Even with the relatively large difference in size and weight from my last one
(mid 2009, which I think might've been the last year they made 17"), I've
never found myself thinkin "man I'm glad I dont have to walk around with that
extra 2.5 lbs in my bag anymore". It's definitely alot sexier, but at some
point can't they be satisfied with their success in slimming it down, rather
than making terrible design decisions to shave off another 0.3 inconsequential
pounds?

Personally I long for the keyboard of my '09 mbp and would love for Apple to
stop obsessing over making their already thin enough shit thinner. I would
gladly accept the formfactor of those older models if it meant I didn't have
to deal with the miserable keyboards they're using these days, and had the
option to increase my ram sometime down the road. Typing on my 2015 mbp feels
like I'm drumming my hands on a countertop.

~~~
gumby
> If weight really is the most important aspect of a laptop may I ask why you
> are even bothering with an MBP? Seems kind of silly.

This is a reasonable question. And back when I was buying 17" I didn't pay any
attention to weight. But man it was a _drag_ to walk around a conference with
that huge thing in my bag, to run to a flight with what felt like a brick in
my bag, etc.

In theory I could replace a lot of the casual use of my machine with iOS
(mail, rss, web, etc) but all that is so much more effective on a real,
responsive machine with a keyboard, multitasking, etc. So in the end the
laptop is my primary interface to the nonphysical world and I need to have it
continuously on hand.

------
beamatronic
Isn't a "battery life" discussion really a "battery size/thickness"
discussion? Which developer wouldn't accept a 1-2mm thicker laptop in exchange
for TB's of RAM?

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Not sure I could really take advantage of TBs of RAM on my local dev
machine... 32GB or 64GB, though, would be nice.

~~~
beamatronic
1TB of RAM is exactly the kind of visionary move I would have expected Apple
to make

edit: words

~~~
drakonandor
It takes more courage to only allow 16 GB.

